# Quick easy Cheese and crackers



## kadesma (May 11, 2008)

My youngest made this for today and I love it.. She softened 8oz. of cream cheese, added 6 cloves roasted mashed garlic,some finely chopped  thyme,marjoram and a little basil, the made a ball of the cheese and rolled it in freshly chopped parsley and cracked black pepper..serving it with sesame crackers..Yummy 

kadesma


----------



## babetoo (May 11, 2008)

sounds yummy,


babe


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2008)

I need to move to Ca.  So that I can try all of these good treats your family comes up with.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I need to move to Ca.  So that I can try all of these good treats your family comes up with.


Now that would be fun

kadesma


----------



## bethzaring (May 13, 2008)

I copied this one kades, thanks.  I made need it soon for an impromptu party I suspect I will be giving.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> I copied this one kades, thanks.  I made need it soon for an impromptu party I suspect I will be giving.


You're welcome Beth..Hope it works for you.

kades


----------



## Calya (May 13, 2008)

Sounds so good. I am going to copy them too for the bridal shower I am hosting. Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2008)

Calya said:


> Sounds so good. I am going to copy them too for the bridal shower I am hosting. Thanks.


Your very welcome Calya..Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## carrot (May 14, 2008)

That sounds really good and easy.  Thanks.  Sounds like you have a cooking family.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2008)

carrot said:


> That sounds really good and easy.  Thanks.  Sounds like you have a cooking family.


Thanks Carrot,
the kids are learning more and more..But favorite pastime is eating

kadesma


----------



## GB (May 14, 2008)

I can't stand cream cheese, but if anything would ever get me to change my mind it would be this recipe. This sounds fantastic!


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2008)

thanks, kads! i'm trying your daughter's recipe later.


----------



## licia (May 14, 2008)

GB, do you eat cheesecake?


----------



## GB (May 14, 2008)

I don't licia. The last time I had cheesecake was when we invited a friend over for dinner. She graciously brought us a cheesecake she had made for dessert. She thought she was doing me a favor when she gave me a piece that was enough for 3 people. I forced it down my throat trying to keep from giving away from my facial expressions how difficult of a time I was having choking it down. My wife, on the other hand, loved every bite.


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2008)

i tried your recipe kads. great dip. jake put his on a bagel & we dipped pretzels.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2008)

GB said:


> I can't stand cream cheese, but if anything would ever get me to change my mind it would be this recipe. This sounds fantastic!


Thanks Geebs
there are some nice soft cheeses out there that mash easily we could try making the recipe with one of those.. Have you tried mascarpone? I love it and find it is wonderful for this recipe..I like the creamy sweetness of it compared to cream cheese..Brie might work as well
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2008)

luvs said:


> i tried your recipe kads. great dip. jake put his on a bagel & we dipped pretzels.


Thanks luvs,
glad you liked it..I'll have to try it on bagels..Sounds yummy.
kades


----------



## GB (May 15, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Geebs
> there are some nice soft cheeses out there that mash easily we could try making the recipe with one of those.. Have you tried mascarpone? I love it and find it is wonderful for this recipe..I like the creamy sweetness of it compared to cream cheese..Brie might work as well
> kades


Soft white cheeses are not my bag. I can eat mascaopone if I need to, much easier than cream cheese. I just recently have started to be able to eat Brie. The funny thing is that I am a cheese not that you would know it from my posts in this thread.


----------



## suziquzie (May 15, 2008)

I think I need to have a gathering just for an excuse to make this..... then DH and I won't eat the whole thing alone! 
Thanks!


----------



## Barbara (May 15, 2008)

kadesma said:


> My youngest made this for today and I love it.. She softened 8oz. of cream cheese, added 6 cloves roasted mashed garlic,some finely chopped thyme,marjoram and a little basil, the made a ball of the cheese and rolled it in freshly chopped parsley and cracked black pepper..serving it with sesame crackers..Yummy
> 
> kadesma


 
I make a cheese ball too - 2 packages cream cheese, 1 bottle Kraft Roka Blue, 1 bottle Kraft Old English, one Tablespoon worchestshire sauce. 

bring cream cheese to room temp mix with cheddar & roka blue & worchestshire sauce. form into one or two balls in saran wrap and put in fridge.

to serve - bring to room temp. roll in chopped parsley & nuts. Serve with crackers/cocktail rye/celery sticks.

Delicious. A tradition in our family for 35 years - i think


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2008)

Barbara said:


> I make a cheese ball too - 2 packages cream cheese, 1 bottle Kraft Roka Blue, 1 bottle Kraft Old English, one Tablespoon worchestshire sauce.
> 
> bring cream cheese to room temp mix with cheddar & roka blue & worchestshire sauce. form into one or two balls in saran wrap and put in fridge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing with us Barbara..I know my gang will love this, will be giving it a try very soon.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I think I need to have a gathering just for an excuse to make this..... then DH and I won't eat the whole thing alone!
> Thanks!


, I know, when I like something like this, I'm the worlds worst at eating a bite or two and then walking away..Usually when I walk away it is because I'm off to wash the empty dish

kadesma


----------

